# Another order for the Dark Side - *Update - Delivered*



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

My wifes' Motability car for our daughter is up for renewal at the end of Jan so we went and ordered one of these on Saturday:










Only a 318i due to limited budget but in M Sport guise it's a pretty well spec'd car. Quite a jump from the Grand Scenic  (although some very good stuff from that will be missing on the Beemer)

Only extra we added was side blinds in the back to shield Saskia's eyes when sunny. Would have been nice to have gone for the Sun Protection Glass, but at Â£270 thought it was a little too much tbh and she complained that it was too dark for her in the one we tested which had this option.

Also changed the internal trim from Aluminium Glacier Silver to Brushed Aluminum.

Still not totally convinced on the colour but it came down to a choice between the Le Mans Blue or Sparkling Graphite. The blue just seemed to add a little extra sporty edge to the car for some reason. The pictures above really don't do it justice.

Ella wasn't convinced we could afford it...until we test drove it - the car sold itself


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nice motor. Tis begging for an ickle performance enhancement :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Nice motor. Tis begging for an ickle performance enhancement :wink:


Already mentioned....and blocked by SWMBO :roll: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I do like the M Sport 3 series. We originally looked at one except the boot space wasn't quite big enough for our needs.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> I do like the M Sport 3 series. We originally looked at one except the boot space wasn't quite big enough for our needs.


Know what you mean Kell - it's a bit of an awkward shape but the wheelchair fits in when fully folded down and still space for shopping. Nowhere near as big as the G. Scenic boot but rarely used the full capacity of that. I had a bit of a concern about fitting overnight bags or a suitcase in with the wheelchair but with the cover rolled back, the chair can stand up and leaves plenty of space.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Good choice! Le Mans blue is a very nice colour.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

318d not considered?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Nice motor. Tis begging for an ickle performance enhancement :wink:
> ...


Oops, scrap that as i just realised it's not a 318D. Not much point on the 318 petrol. Still very nice though.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> 318d not considered?


Considered but unfortunately out of our budget - would have meant adding a further Â£1400 to an already stretched allowance. With our mileage and BMW's stated MPGs it probably wouldn't make that much difference over 3 years (the term for the Motability contract). Obviously less torquey but enough for what Ella needs


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> we went and ordered one of these on Saturday:


You really do like LHD don't you :roll: :lol: :wink:

Nice colour Paul, I hope you all enjoy the car


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bloody hell what was the initial payment on that!?
A 1.6 Golf Match is Â£500 plus all the monthly allowance,so that might sting a bit!
(Mind you its pretty good for 3 years motoring whatever it is)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > we went and ordered one of these on Saturday:
> ...


  :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

paulie1 said:


> Bloody hell what was the initial payment on that!?
> A 1.6 Golf Match is Â£500 plus all the monthly allowance,so that might sting a bit!
> (Mind you its pretty good for 3 years motoring whatever it is)


Just over Â£4K pls the total monthly allowance. 

Bit more than we planned but having decided that if we were going to have another Grand Scenic it would be the 2.0 Diesel rather than our current gutless 1.6, the BM was less than Â£1K more that. When we sold my wife's Focus 3 years ago we put Â£3k into savings knowing that we'd need (at least some of) it for this car.

I was really surprised to see BMW join the scheme this year on such comparatively low initial payments - that's what led us to consider one. Presumably partly based on depreciation so not too surprising I suppose.

Looked at Audi A4 Avants too but the base model starts at over Â£4.5K :?


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice car Paul, the blue suits that model down to the ground and the M sport pack makes it a very well rounded motor. I think you'll enjoy it. 

So.....the TT next for a Z4 M then? :lol: :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice one 8)

We'll need an 'Other Marques' BMW forum soon :roll: 

James


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

LoTTie said:


> Nice car Paul, the blue suits that model down to the ground and the M sport pack makes it a very well rounded motor. I think you'll enjoy it.
> 
> So.....the TT next for a Z4 M then? :lol: :wink:


I wish - all our money went on this :lol: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Nice one 8)
> 
> We'll need an 'Other Marques' BMW forum soon :roll:
> 
> James


Thanks James - really looking forward to it - long wait but I'm sure it'll be worth it 

There must be more BMW's on here than any other make aren't there? Even Kev's got one now :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one 8)
> ...


Nice wheels Paul, when's collection day 

What's Kev got?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > There must be more BMW's on here than any other make aren't there? Even Kev's got one now :wink:
> ...


Cheers matey - hopefully it'll be ready for the end of the current contract, so around Jan 18th.

Kev Powell, not Kev Totts (I presume that's what you were thinking) :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Kev Powell, not Kev Totts (I presume that's what you were thinking) :wink:


A mini, OK made by BMW but not really a BM is it!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Kev Powell, not Kev Totts (I presume that's what you were thinking) :wink:
> ...


Hence the :wink: :roll:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Paul

I've only just seen this post, sorry 

Looks really nice in that blue, just the long wait now.

Did you remember to add that other BMW option that often gets over looked :?: , working indicators :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KenTT said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I've only just seen this post, sorry
> 
> ...


Cheers Ken,

Funnily enough, I was just finishing our test drive and moaned about someone on a roundabout not using his indicators, then realised I wasn't using mine :roll: The rot's setting in already :wink: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Finally took delivery of this at the weekend. Must say we have been really impressed by the dealership experience so far. Updates every couple of weeks, then every couple of days in the last week before delivery. The dealer (H. Wycombe) has a "Customer Hand Over Area" - partially screened off with a printed 'placard' welcoming the customers! Bit cheesy but a nice touch to be away from the main showroom but still under cover.

Noticed a few very faint swirl marks in the paintwork - caused by the valeters - but I had only just started to mention them when the salesman also saw them and promised to get the car back in to remove them 

Overall, very pleased with the car. Great poise and balance, not the strongest of engines but does what it needs to for Ella. It obviously needs a bit of running in but everything points to a very nice drive.

Took a couple of quick shots yesterday on the drive. Not the best shots and they really don't show off the colour to it's full potential - it looks fantastic in the sun (yes we did have some yesterday!)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks great Paul - you must be pleased


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KevtoTTy said:


> Looks great Paul - you must be pleased


Cheers, Kev - Certainly beats the Grand Scenic in most departments


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Looks nice Paul. That colour reminds me of my old 225TT (santorin blue). I bet it will look great with Swissvax's finest on it 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Looks nice Paul. That colour reminds me of my old 225TT (santorin blue). I bet it will look great with Swissvax's finest on it 8)


Similar colour Mark, but a bit lighter. 

I actually polished and waxed my TT yesterday (5 hours :roll: ) - Couldn't have Ella having a shinier car than me!! I am looking forward to getting some Best of Show on the BM - Think it will really bring the colour to life [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Congrats on the new car, Paul. Looks very nice. Love the colour! 



NaughTTy said:


> ...Great poise and balance...


That might be something to do with it being a BMW! :roll: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Congrats on the new car, Paul. Looks very nice. Love the colour!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knew there must be a reason for it :roll: :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks very good 8)

Do I notice EB on the plate - specially for Ella [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

One of the nicer looking Tourers out there, good colour Enjoy Paul :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Great looking car Paul!

I am sure Ella will have hours of fun with it! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Looks very good 8)
> 
> Do I notice EB on the plate - specially for Ella [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Eagle eyes Norm - we noticed it straight away!!

Funnily enough, the Renualt had KB at the front, which is Kaya's initials!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nice car - but I can't believe you were in Wycombe and didn't give me a buzz. :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Kell said:


> Nice car - but I can't believe you were in Wycombe and didn't give me a buzz. :roll:


If we'd had time Kell, I would have done. Dropped kids at deaf club at Hillcrest school, on to dealer for hand over and finished with 5 minutes to get back to the school!

Next time we're over I might give you a buzz and get the M sport Tourings together :roll: We're there for a couple of hours every other Saturday


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

A nice new car NaughTTy, realy like the colour


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice

When we going _dealin _round Aylesbury! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Nice
> 
> When we going _dealin _round Aylesbury! :wink:


 :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Although not overwelmed by torque, I hope Ella enjoys the fine RWD chassis and overall balance.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> Although not overwelmed by torque, I hope Ella enjoys the fine RWD chassis and overall balance.


She talks about nothing else! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Although not overwelmed by torque, I hope Ella enjoys the fine RWD chassis and overall balance.
> ...


Wellll hats off to motobility for allowing such choice.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Well done Paul. Nice car. Spaaaaaaaaaace. Oh I so miss space inside a car.........


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Well done Paul. Nice car. Spaaaaaaaaaace. Oh I so miss space inside a car.........


Thanks Elias - Not quite as much space as the Grand Scenic we had before...but it's nicer space


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Lovely car, fabulous colour too Paul - I'm sure Ella will love it, I do 

Would make a nice "works van"; want to swap? 

Dave


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Paul

Looks really nice, good choice of colour too.

It's a lot of metal too keep clean though. :wink:

PS Has Ella found the indicators yet :?:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks Dave & Ken,

Dave - Give it 3 years and it might be available cheap :wink:

Ken - will be giving it it's first clean tomorrow - going to race my neighbour to see if I can finish it quicker than him on his Grand Espace :lol:


----------

